# Code to turn off I-Drive Confirm warning?



## GoTheBunnies (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

New to the forums and new to BMW (but LOVING it!).

Apologies for this noob question......I have a 320i and having to 'Confirm' that I'm going to use Idrive safely etc everytime I start the car is particularly annoying. Another part of the forum suggested that I may be able to change a code so that this warning message doesn't appear?

Would someone be able to walk me through how to do that please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

check this cheatsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahod4s9syxhNdHh5blRPdWNmY0cySWg1Yks2V2xXMXc#gid=3

I believe it's 'LEGAL_DISCLAIMER_TIME' for you.


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

kein_ld


----------



## GoTheBunnies (Feb 3, 2013)

simonchs said:


> check this cheatsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ahod4s9syxhNdHh5blRPdWNmY0cySWg1Yks2V2xXMXc#gid=3
> 
> I believe it's 'LEGAL_DISCLAIMER_TIME' for you.


That's excellent - thank you. Would you mind walking me through the steps to get to changing that option please?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

GoTheBunnies said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> New to the forums and new to BMW (but LOVING it!).
> 
> ...


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=631884


----------

